# Gemmy Spirit Ball Motion Sensor Hack



## kaufmg123 (Oct 7, 2011)

I found an easy and cheap motion senor hack for the Gemmy Spirit Ball. This is a great prop but was sound activated and I wanted it motion activated. While wandering the ailes of Home Depot today I found the answer. I bought a "Doberman Security" Motion Detector Alarm/Chime for $19.99.

Open the Gemmy ball and solder two wires to the existing piezo sound sensor. I left the sensor in so if you want to return to sound only activation you can just clip the wires. There is an empty hole in the bottom you can run the wires through.

Then drill a small hole in the back of the Doberman. Open the Doberman by removing the screw inside the battery compartment and pulling it apart. Remove the solder on the wires going to the speaker and solder on the wires from the Gemmy Ball. Close it all up and hot glue the Doberman to the bottom of the Gemmy ball and done. You can narrow the beam of the motion sensor and cover the silver part of it with some electrical tape.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100657701/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## kaufmg123 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Update*

I just noticed that by using the speaker connections in the Doberman I was getting the Chime and Alarm sounds fed back through the speaker in the Gemmy. Easily fixed though. Instead of soldering to the speaker connection remove the red LED and solder there. This is better anyway since you don't want the LED lighting up every time the sensor is set off.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I dont know who you are (yet), but I want to live next door to you!


----------



## onemomspov (Sep 25, 2012)

Silly question, but would you know how to hack the ball to play a different audio track (think Madame Leota) and stay illuminated and in motion for that duration? This would be an awesome tweak, and would go perfectly with a motion sensor... Thanks!


----------

